# Bama is a Good Citizen



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

She actually passed the test over a month ago, I just haven't been on here in forever. She graduated Level 2 obedience, and then took her CGC exam and passed on the first try! 

Our trainer only does two levels, and so we will probably check out Zoom Room next. She has been diagnosed with luxating patellas (mild), so I guess agility is out. But advanced obedience or therapy dog training are options, perhaps therapy dog training. They also offer a basic acting type class (we are in Hollywood). 

Recently I found out about Barn Hunt. She seems to have a good nose...she has alerted us to crickets in the house before.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Bama!!! way to go!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:whoo: Congratulations!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats Bama on getting your CGC title!!! Not an easy feat.  

Emmie flunked her CGC test last weekend because she jumped (a little) on the evaluator during "Sit for Greeting" which is the first test. Sucks that I have a friendly dog. There are 10 tests and you have to pass all ten of them.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Good for you!
I'm working on this with Atticus, he will have problems with the noises (they drop a metal chair) and being left with a stranger for 3 min and not whining. I must say I would never in a million years leave him with a stranger and am not even sure how or if I want to practice that! How did your dogs do with those parts?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Atticus said:


> Good for you!
> I'm working on this with Atticus, he will have problems with the noises (they drop a metal chair) and being left with a stranger for 3 min and not whining. I must say I would never in a million years leave him with a stranger and am not even sure how or if I want to practice that! How did your dogs do with those parts?


My first Havanese, Bailey, who was a Mama's boy, failed the "staying with a stranger" segment of the exam. The examiner felt that he was anxious and would not pass him. However, we were watching him through a small window and didn't see any sign of nervousness from him. I never tried it again with him. In my mind, he was my CGC and I didn't need anyone else to tell me that.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Ewokpup said:


> She actually passed the test over a month ago, I just haven't been on here in forever. She graduated Level 2 obedience, and then took her CGC exam and passed on the first try!
> 
> Our trainer only does two levels, and so we will probably check out Zoom Room next. She has been diagnosed with luxating patellas (mild), so I guess agility is out. But advanced obedience or therapy dog training are options, perhaps therapy dog training. They also offer a basic acting type class (we are in Hollywood).
> 
> Recently I found out about Barn Hunt. She seems to have a good nose...she has alerted us to crickets in the house before.


Nice to hear from you again. Congratulations to you and Bama. :whoo: Pleaae let us know when she ihas her movie debut. Lol


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations Bama! Riley also cannot do the supervised separation. He aces everything else but that's a no-can-do! I agree with you Mary and Jody, I would never leave him like that in real life and I don't understand why that is part of the test.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

RitaandRiley said:


> Congratulations Bama! Riley also cannot do the supervised separation. He aces everything else but that's a no-can-do! I agree with you Mary and Jody, I would never leave him like that in real life and I don't understand why that is part of the test.


My last Cardigan Welsh Corgi, Dewey, had the same issue. He aced every test except the supervised separation. We never did get past that despite many different training strategies. I'm sure the test developers had their reasons for including that test though like you it's not a real life situation I would put my dogs in.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are the 10 tests that a dog must pass in order to get their Canine Good Citizen title:

Test 1: Accepting a friendly stranger
Test 2: Sitting politely for petting
Test 3: Appearance and grooming
Test 4: Out for a walk (walking on a loose lead)
Test 5: Walking through a crowd
Test 6: Sit and down on command and Staying in place
Test 7: Coming when called
Test 8: Reaction to another dog
Test 9: Reaction to distraction
Test 10: Supervised separation

http://www.akc.org/events/cgc/training_testing.cfm

Emmie failed the first 2 tests, which should be the easiest (imo), and did great on the rest. I need to work more on her sitting politely when she meets people. It doesn't help that she's friendly and people say they don't mind when she jumps on their legs, but that messes up training for the CGC. Thankfully, she has no problems with the 3 minute separation (test 10), which trips up a lot of dogs.

-Jeanne-


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations, Bama - you go, girl!!


----------

